# Cheap emails pls?



## midleton (3 Apr 2014)

I have broadband with Eircom via my landline.  My deal with them is €40 a month for so many hours but I cannot remember the detail to be honest.  My bill is €200 or more each bill but we do not use our landline a lot as we have two pay as you go mobiles which cost enough as it is.  When I write an email I go into Eircom Webmail....does it cost me money the minute I go in there.  Is it more sensible to write email body in Work as a document and when fully written copy it and open email and paste onto the body of the email and then send..........is it cheaper that way?

My background is admin but I have been unemployed since lost my job in 2008 due entirely to recession.  I have a partime job now in a shop 16 hours once a forthnight otherwise its jobseekers allowance until I get more work or hours.  We need to drastically reduce our bills as we cannot afford them and priority for us is to pay them and feed ourselves.  Can anyone advise.


----------



## Guns N Roses (4 Apr 2014)

Hi Midleton,

I've never used Eircom Webmail but I seriously doubt you are being charged per email.

I would recommend that you examine your Eircom bill to see what you being charged for each service. The bill should be broken down into categories such as domestic calls, international calls, calls to mobiles, data usage etc.

Considering that you're paying €40/month for Eircom, I would guess your broadband is not unlimited and that your excessive bills may be due to data charges.

Another alternative may be that you're making lots of International Calls which are costly. Use Skype instead.

It's been my experience that Eircom don't offer the best deals on the market. I've recently changed my own package from Eircom (€65/month) to Vodafone (€33/month). I can't recommend them highly enough. I went from 5mb broadband to 12mb for half the price.

Spending €200 per month on a home phone & broadband these days is madness. Change your provider asap.


----------



## Protocol (4 Apr 2014)

200 per bill / 100 pm is CRAZY.

We pay 45 pm for:

line rental
unlimited off-peak calls
30 mins calls to mobiles
7mb speed broadband


----------



## JohnJay (4 Apr 2014)

are you sure you have broadband?
Sounds like you have dial-up internet.
You should contact Eircom and ask them what services would suit you best.


----------



## Subtitle (4 Apr 2014)

Protocol said:


> 200 per bill / 100 pm is CRAZY.
> 
> We pay 45 pm for:
> 
> ...



I have this package too. 

 I wonder if this is your package and you are making a lot of daytime calls?  The cost of calls outside your package can be very high.
 I suggest calling eircom. My experience of the service and help I got from them was great. They are very willing to tell you what package is suitable to you if you tell them your requirements


----------



## PatMacG (4 Apr 2014)

I use TescoMobile. and €45 / pm gets me


 20MB broadband (tethered meaning I use mobile phone to get to internet from computer)
 Unlimited calls calls & texts
 200 free webtexts
 1c / minute international calls 120+ countries
  €200 / month for wired access is insanely expensive IMO


----------



## NewEdition (4 Apr 2014)

midleton said:


> My deal with them is €40 a month for so many hours but I cannot remember the detail to be honest.


 
This bit makes me think you are using dial-up - Would that be the case?
You will be charged per minute, even if you are not using the internet, its the time connected rather than the volume of usage.


----------



## Leo (4 Apr 2014)

A few questions to help us determine what product you're using:

What service does your invoice say you're getting? Is there product name on it?

How is your computer connected to the phone line? Is there a modem device connected in between your computer and the phone line? If so, what make and model is this?


----------



## midleton (10 Apr 2014)

*Thanks everyone for taking time to reply....*

Just got chance to read your advice now and grateful for all of it.  Yes I agree the bill is bananas ..... just wanted to say our mobiles are not with Eircom....mine is 02 and hubbys is Vodafone both pre pay.  Both phones are old mine is real cheap none of those fancy smartphones yet.....cannot afford them not to mind the bills we are getting from landline and what we pay for mobiles on top of that.

I don't have an Eircom bill to answer all your questions....when I get bill I look at back pages and when satisfied all is ok with calls I burn those or shred and then when I pay the bill online usually I burn that too.  Ye may be right I prob have dialup.  Black Eircom box on floor and phone line connected through it.  Yer right I will take time this week to speak to Eircom and get our bills down.  People tell me I should change my mobile to vodafone so I would get free calls and texts to my hubby and he to me.  Then someone else said they changed from Vodafone to 02 cos it was much cheaper.    I need to do a MABS or Askaboutmoney budget page and get a proper handle on our none existent monies.  I do need asap to reduce all bills down to bottom line.  I will take all yer advice and post a reply when I have any info again.  Thanks I genuinely appreciate all info and advice.


----------



## Guns N Roses (11 Apr 2014)

midleton said:


> People tell me I should change my mobile to vodafone so I would get free calls and texts to my hubby and he to me.


 
That is correct.

If you change your mobile provider to from O2 to Vodafone then you & your husband will be able to call each other for free. You will also be eligible for a discount on a home phone and broadband package if you also change that to Vodafone. Vodafone also give discounts to employees of a number of large companies.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Apr 2014)

Meteor or 48 are probably cheaper than O2 or Vodafone on prepay. 

Very few people use landines these days. I got rid of ours years ago. Older people might still find it easier maybe.


----------

